# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të instaloj Ubuntu-n?

## rm_renald

Pershendetje! Kam vendosur te instaloj Ubuntu ne kopjuter(Qe me pare ka qene me WinXP). Vendosa te shikoj ne forum por nuk gjeta asnje tutorial te vlefshem dhe ne nivel fillestar sidomos per ne qe kalojme nga Win ne linux. Mora ca lexione nga Interneti dhe u mundova ta instaloj vete por vetem arrita te prishja internetin, keshtu qe do ti lutesha moderatorit te forumit te hape nje kryeteme si te instalojme Linux ne rastin tim Ubuntu per fillestare dhe si behet konfigurimi i internetit per lloje te ndryshme lidhjesh. 

Faleminderit!

----------


## rm_renald

He pra njerez! Per ca eshte ky nenforum? U bene me shume se 24 ore qe tema eshte hapur dhe ska asnje pergjigje. Ku jane anentaret e tjere te cilet "Pretendonin" te na ndihmonin apo ata qe thoshin nje windows me pak nje linux me shume. Mesa duket nje windowsit me pak iu dashka edhe pak kohe per te ardhur.

----------


## nince_tutes

Ne rast se ke shkarkuar versionin  8.04 te Ubuntus, do e kesh mjaft t thjeshte,  pasi n momentin qe je n windows xp dhe vendos cd e ubuntu 8.04 automatikisht tek autorun i saj do t dale 3 opsionet,  dhe ti do zgjedhesh ate t dytin, install ubuntu inside windows, dhe ku do  caktosh particionin se ku do e instalosh dhe sa hapesire do i japesh, (per mua,  me qe je ne fillestar,  caktoji 10 GB). Eshte mjaft e thjeshte,  me beso,  ne rast se do te merzitesh me ubuntun, atehere fare mire mund ta cinstalosh nga windows xp,  sepse del tek add / remove programs. Ndersa per te konfiguruar rrjetin mjafton te shkosh tek 1-System 2.Administration dhe 3. Network, dhe aty vendosi IP statike ose dinamike. Provo dhe shkruaj perseri.

----------


## Agon_xh

Nuk e di pse deshiron ta instalosh Ubuntu, me qe je fillestar me se miri eshte qe ta perdorish Live Cd-ne qe do te thote se ke mundesine qe te punosh me ubuntu edhe prej ne cd. Kjo eshte metoda me e mire per te testuar Ubuntu, nese te pelqen dhe te duket e arsyeshme ne te ardhmen mund ta instalosh.

----------


## lor

Në faqet në vijim mund të gjesh udhëzues (pak të vjetër por gjithmonë të vlefshëm) për të instaluar një shpërndarje GNU/Linux (më me hollësi Debian): http://alblinux.net/node/1020 e në menyrë të veçantë: http://alblinux.net/node/1016

Instalimi i Ubuntu është akoma më i thjeshtë.

Askush nuk mund të të ndihmojë nëse nuk përshkruan hapat e kryer në përpjekjen për të instaluar Linux dhe kalimet ku ke probleme.

----------


## rm_renald

Epo mire... U bene goxha kohe qe kur hapa temen dhe mesa duket te gjithe kane shkuar per pushime verore. Pa dashur te fyej askend nenforumi per Unix/Linux eshte  :i terbuar: . Nejse bera cbera dhe e instalova vete Ubunu linux gjithashtu edhe konfigurova internetin (Thuaj shyqyr qe na ka dhene zoti tru me bollek) dhe kam vendosur te shkruaj nje tutorial te shkurter per instalimin e Ubuntu linux.(Besoj te shprehja nxenesi ia kalon gjithmine mesuesit). Ky eshte tutoriali i pare qe shkruaj prandaj te me falni per ndonje gabim te vogel (ose te madh) dhe ftoj te gjithe anetaret e forumit ta permiresojne ate. 
 Epo e nisin:
    Se pari shkarkojme ubuntu. Gjendet kudo se eshte pa lek por do t'ju keshilloja ta shkarkonit nga faqja zyrtare dhe qe ta shkarkoni me shpejt zgjidhni servererin e Universitetit te Janines ne Greqi se eshte me i aferti me ne (Greece University of Ioannina). Me nje shpejtesi 28.9 kb/s mu deshen nja 8 ore per te shkarkuar "the CD version". Skeadri i shkarkuar ka prapashtesen ISO prandaj digjeni imazhin me nero apo ku di une se cfare ne nje cd bosh.
   Se dyti hidhni cfare materialesh me vlere te keni nga PC ne nje usb apo disk sepese Ubuntu do te formatoje hard diskun tuaj.(menyren per te mo e formatuar harddiskun nuk e di).
Pastj beni BOOT cd. Do te shfaqet nje liste me gjuhen qe doni ta perdorni. (Mos beni budallallekun te zgjidhni ate shqipe sic bera une por zgjidhni ate anglisht. Gjithe tutorialet ne Internet e forume jane anglisht ok?)
Pasi te zgjidhni gjuhen zhvendosuni me tastat e kursorit dhe klikoni enter mbi INSTALL UBUNTU. Do tju shfaqen disa dritare qe plotesohen pa veshtiresi me njohurite me minimale te anglishtes.(ose pa to fare). Pjesa me e veshtire eshte kur te arrini te dritarja "partitioner". Gjithmone kini parasysh qe para instalimit te ubuntu te ruani dokumentat apo skedaret me vlere ne nje CD ose USB. Tek dritarja PARTITIONER zgjidhni opsionin GUIDED USE ENTIRE DISK (dicka e ngjashme). Mos harroni te plotesoni te dhenat tuajaca hapa me lart Ok?. Vazhdoni NEXT NEXT derisa te shtypni butonin INSTALL UBUNTU dhe BOOOOM Ubuntu po Instalohet. Prisni deri ne fund dhe "Welcome to UBUNTU LINUX".

----------


## rm_renald

Ora eshte 5:39 e megjesit keshtu qe tutorialin per konfigut\rimin e internetit duke perdorur IP Statike do ta shkruaj pak me vone. Shpresoj tju kete hye ne pune tutoriali im dhe ta dini eshte OpenSOURCE!

Respekte!

----------


## lor

Para se të fillosh të shkruash një udhëzues, kryej të paktën edhe 15-20 herë të tjera instalimin e Ubuntu (nëse do të të shkruash për Ubuntu), në menyrë që të kuptosh çfarë je duke bërë dhe rrjedhimisht të shmangësh më vonë shkrimin e pasaktësive/këshillave të gabuara.

----------


## Prodigious

Po nuk ta spjegojme dot ketu por futu ne youtube dhe shiko aty me figura. Pastaj nuk eshte i veshtire UBUNTU. Pak veshtiresi mund te kesh tek konfigurimi i hard diskut. Po nuk te eci automatikisht beje manualisht dhe kur te vesh emrat perdor / ne fund se nuk ben po nuk vure kete. hajt shnet

gjithsesi te keshilloj te perdoresh OPENSUSE DVD sepse vjen me te gjitha programet e nevojshme perfshire edhe flashplayer dhe java, rar, etj etj

----------


## altiX

> Pershendetje! Kam vendosur te instaloj Ubuntu ne kopjuter(Qe me pare ka qene me WinXP). Vendosa te shikoj ne forum por nuk gjeta asnje tutorial te vlefshem dhe ne nivel fillestar sidomos per ne qe kalojme nga Win ne linux. ........
> Faleminderit!


Kjo këtu është mjaft e dobishme për fillestarët (instalimi i Ubuntu-s).
...Te forumi ka edhe sqarime sa i përket lidhjes me internet në Ubuntu!

----------


## Gepardi

Pershendetje.

Tentova te instaloj Ubuntu por hasa ne disa probleme qe ne fillim.

Se pari:




> Booting the kernel.
> [ 42.02938] Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter.
> [ 42.029572]


Pasi ndoqa disa udhezime ne internet , vendosa "noapic" ne boot options dhe e kalova ket problem..

Por pasi u shfaq logoja e ubuntu dhe prita te vazhdoje instalimi hasa problemin e meposhtem.




> BusyBox v1.13(Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built in shell (ash)
> initramfs


Ndonje ide ?

----------


## helios

Ku po e instalon dhe cilin version? Ubuntu 8.04.1?

_edit_: Ok, te gjeta *ketu*.
Me teper te dhena per Pavilionin tend, a mundesh? Cila seri eshte?

----------


## Gepardi

Po , ajo eshte pyetja qe postova tek supporti zyrtar i ubuntus

Po instaloj versionin e fundit qe gjendet online .

PC eshte HP Pavillion a1320n

----------


## helios

Versioni i fundit stable, 8.04.1, apo jo?

Sipas kesaj faqeje, kompjuteri yt duhet te jete me HD Sata.
Mund ta caktivizosh ne BIOS suportin SATA dhe te kalosh ne IDE?

Kam patur probleme te ngjashme ne hard disk SATA edhe per Windows XP (mungese drejtuesi), po ashtu dhe me nisjen e Ubuntu-se (cuditerisht!).

A e provove dhe me "Alternate CD" sipas keshilles tek suporti?

----------


## Gepardi

Po. Versioni i fundit stabel 8.0.4.1

Do ta provoj dhe me alternate cd.

Per sa i perket kalimit ne IDE .. hard disku im eshte SATA dhe hard disk IDE sikur nuk ka me ne shitje  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht prisja me shume nga Linux... 
Pata probleme te ngjashme dhe me openSUSE. Arrita ta hap Live CD vetem me "failsafe boot mode" dhe duke nderruar rezolucionin ne 1024x768 . 

Numri i problemeve qe me dolen ishte shume me i madh se c prisja dhe kam pershtypjen qe per nje perdorues jo informaticien jane akoma me te medha.

Gjithsesi do e provoj perseri ne nje moment tjeter.

----------


## xheimsi

Rn_renald nje pergjigje per ty...
Mos gaboj ti ke bere nje format kok e kembe te gabuar si fillestar qe je.Te falet.nese do te shikosh pse mjafton te hapesh shell dhe te kerkosh te hysh si root ne sistemin tat dhe nuk ke per te hyre dot.
Pike se pari nese do te instalosh nje linux duhet te kesh parasysh te kesh te ndare hdd ne tre particione te ndryshme te cilat sherbejne njera per root-in njera per perdoruesin normal dhe tjetra hapesire swap me kapacitet sa dyfishi i memories ram te pc tate.
ti mire ishe deri ne momentin e start partitioner.
aty duhet me zgjedh opsionin manually jo guided
dhe ne manually merr  particionin D: te windows dhe fshije fare
kete particion bosh te krijuar fillo te formosh 4 particione te ndryshme.
nje particoin me 5 giga hapesire ku pika e instalimit eshte "\" jo ne formatin NTFS i cili eshte per windows por dicka me numrin 3 "spo me kujtohet si e ka te sakte"
particionin e dyte me sa hapesire do ti lesh linuxit tat perseri ne ket format por pika e instalimit ne kete rast do te jete "\home" 
particoinin e trete do ta lesh ne formatin swap me hapesiren sa dyfishi i memories ram 
dhe se fundi 
pjesen tjeter te mbetur do ta formatosh ne basen fat32 ne menyre qe filet ne kete pjese te hdd te jene me akses nga te dy sistemet.
pasi te besh kete vazhdo me ato next next dhe kur te besh ristart do te kesh te instalum dy sisteme operative:windows dhe linux...
dhe se fundi pune te mbare...krahaso tani dy sistemet operative...

----------


## gigabyte

Sa kohë duhet per ta instaluar Linux

----------


## xheimsi

Ubuntu jo me shume se nje ore

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Aq sa duhet per windows.Aq mu desh mua te pakten para ca kohesh.

----------

